# FPS



## MrWatercooling (11. August 2014)

Mein 2,5 Jahre alter Laptop hat aufeinmal niedrigere FPS bei allen Spielen. Früher war alles Lagfrei spielbar und heute hat ich nur noch ca. 15 FPS ...

Helft mal Bitte 

brauche unbedingt Tipps von euch, wie ich das Handhaben kann Danke


----------



## Panagianus (11. August 2014)

Am besten Windows mal neu aufsetzen


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. August 2014)

Ja die ganzen Hintergrundprogramme bremsen sicher und die Treiber sind wohl auch nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## MrWatercooling (11. August 2014)

Doch habe von allem die neusten Treiber...


----------



## GreenFreak (11. August 2014)

Hast du irgendetwas am System geändert?
Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?
Wird vielleicht die im Prozessor integrierte Grafik genutzt?

Angaben zum Laptop wären auch ganz nett..


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. August 2014)

Aufschrauben -> Reinigen  -> Freuen


----------



## MrWatercooling (11. August 2014)

Also Laptop ist Aspire V3 771G
I7 3630QM
nvidia gt650m 2 Gib
16gb ram 


und PC wird sehr heiß (war schon immer so)
und es geht über graka nicht über Prozessor


----------



## informatrixx (12. August 2014)

klingt für mich nach einem Klassiker:
Den Laptop mal "refreshen" könnte helfen 

Damit meine ich persönlich Hardware / Software.

Der einfachste und schnellste Weg sehe ich wahrscheinlich beim (eventuell Staub entfernen),
und eventuell sogar mal Wärmeleitpaste erneuern (falls ausgetrocknet oder ähnliches),
und vielleicht mal das Betriebssytem auffrischen ( muss jetzt nicht unbedingt Neuinstallation heißen)


----------



## MrWatercooling (12. August 2014)

Aha...


----------



## MrWatercooling (12. August 2014)

Was meinst du mit Betriebsystem auffrischen ?


----------



## DeYoshi (12. August 2014)

MrWatercooling schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Betriebsystem auffrischen ?



Neu aufsetzen


----------



## GreenFreak (12. August 2014)

Evtl. mal mit MalwareBytes auf Viren prüfen. Kann auch eine Ursache sein, dass das System plötzlich lahm ist.


----------

